# Exoxotic-like LED strips in canada?



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.ecoxotic.com/stunner-led-strips.html

Im interested in a couple of these LED strips, basically plug and play for my bc29 (don't really like open top I have and don't want to DIY yet), anyone know if there's similar lights that ships to canada?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

You can buy those actual lights here in Canada, and have them shipped to your door:

http://www.goreef.com/Ecoxotic-LED-Fixture/


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

you can get them from a few places. If you are using these lights as your primary light source however, you are going to need to get the modules not the stunners. The stunners are for accent lighting only.

Also I have one for sale if you would like.

www.goreef.com
www.reefwater.net
www.reefsolution.com


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

+1 for goreef. great sellers.


----------

